
Scientists pooh-pooh plan to stop piping sewage into the ocean (2012) - refurb
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/scientist-pooh-poohs-victorias-780m-plan-for-new-sewage-plant
======
soperj
I live in Victoria. That mesh doesn't always do the greatest job of sieving
out the feminine products. Definitely have seen some wash up on Cadboro Bay
beach.

~~~
soperj
Also. It's now 2015, and they still haven't done shit about it, and likely
won't for some time.

